# New To Me Toro



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

Haven't been on here in quite awhile because I've been w/out a blower. I think I got a real winner today. Found a Power Force 826 OXE HD at a local pawn shop,appears in mint condition for $475. Model # is 38805, SN # 402182870 I think made in 2018. Can someone confirm that. It runs great.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Sounds great, congrats! Pics are always welcomed! Enjoy it, hope you get some snow so you can try it out.


----------



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

bigiron said:


> Haven't been on here in quite awhile because I've been w/out a blower. I think I got a real winner today. Found a Power Force 826 OXE HD at a local pawn shop,appears in mint condition for $475. Model # is 38805, SN # 402182870 I think made in 2018. Can someone confirm that. It runs great.


Update: Pawn shop called to notify me the machine was stolen and picked it up yesterday. My $ was refunded but I'm really bummed out. Anyway , may look at a Power Shift 624 today and I know nothing about the Power Shift. Are they gear or belt driven and who makes the engines Tech. or Mitsubishi or are they one in the same ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bigiron said:


> Update: Pawn shop called to notify me the machine was stolen and picked it up yesterday. My $ was refunded but I'm really bummed out. Anyway , may look at a Power Shift 624 today and I know nothing about the Power Shift. Are they gear or belt driven and who makes the engines Tech. or Mitsubishi or are they one in the same ?


* It would have a MITSI or a Gutless wonder of a so called engine on it. NO BRIGGS 4 that model. They run a belt down to the pulley on the trans and then a chain drive to the wheels.*


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

toro made the early 624's with both the mitsu and tech engines, the tech wan't bad the 1988 i had worked for 30 years for me and still works for a house nearby. 

for a heads up! if it has the mitsu motor there is literally ZERO parts around for them, even on ebay i've never seen any turn up one of the mods has or had one that he needed a head gasket for, last i knew he was still looking, 
as the the rest of the machine , built like tanks with a few issues that are easy to fix, trans is belt from the engine, gear drive trans to the axle via a chain , 
tech 6 hp is a simple swap to a 8 via a direct bolt down by using the 8hp engine pulley ,


----------



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

What years had the Mitsu engine ? I wouldn't buy with that engine if parts don't exist.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=47518


Toro Power Max Heavy Duty 826 OXE (no 'power force' for you  )


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

bigiron said:


> What years had the Mitsu engine ? I wouldn't buy with that engine if parts don't exist.


sorry but i don't remember the exact years just wasn't too many, again if i remember right the frame is the same so swapping to a 6 or 8 hp tech shouldn't be hard, one should just need the correct tech engine pulley and belts 

hopefully the one mod will chime in with the years


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bigiron said:


> What years had the Mitsu engine ? I wouldn't buy with that engine if parts don't exist.


* 1988,1989 and maybe 1990. After that they were those GUTLESS WONDERS of a so called Engine. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks for the replies. Found three Toro's on CL I hope to look at this week. One is a mint looking older 724 with red gas tank, all metal is red. The other two are Power Shift 624. One has red tank the other black. The 724 looks like new,no rust. Do the colors of the tank/metal indicate a year group there by engine type ?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bigiron said:


> Thanks for the replies. Found three Toro's on CL I hope to look at this week. One is a mint looking older 724 with red gas tank, all metal is red. The other two are Power Shift 624. One has red tank the other black. The 724 looks like new,no rust. Do the colors of the tank/metal indicate a year group there by engine type ?


 *Red would be 70's to 80's. Black 90's up but not set in stone people switch them out and around. need pics or link to tell you about them.*


----------



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

Again thanks for all the replies. I just bought a 2011 Ariens Deluxe 24 in mint condition.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

bigiron said:


> Again thanks for all the replies. I just bought a 2011 Ariens Deluxe 24 in mint condition.


Congrats on your new machine! I'm sure it will serve you well!!


----------

